
JavaScript Unit Testing Frameworks: Comparing Jasmine, Mocha, AVA, Tape and Jest - Liriel
https://raygun.com/blog/javascript-unit-testing-frameworks
======
staticelf
TLDR; Any of them works.

Kinda shitty comparison IMHO. Sorry for saying this, but it wasn't especially
detailed more than hunches and feelings of the author with some vague
descriptions.

I don't have anything against that if it's done with some more table-styled
hard facts but when it's all mooshy-mooshy and very little hard data it's
difficult to bring anything out of the article.

